# Liquid yeast wait time



## Cummy (29/8/17)

How long to wait for a liquid yeast to start up. Wyeast Irish ale. 17 may date, pitched at 18 degrees 78 hours ago. No visible fermentation. Is it time to throw some us05 yet?


----------



## Lionman (29/8/17)

What volume, what OG?

What does 'No visible fermentation' mean exactly?


----------



## manticle (29/8/17)

Gravity measured? Measure and see if it's dropped.
OG? Pitch amount? Smacked and swollen? Starter?


----------



## Cummy (29/8/17)

Smacked at start of brew and pitched after 5 hours. Not swollen, 21l, forgot to take OG but I expect 1045. No Krausen bubbles, clean wort surface.


----------



## Bribie G (29/8/17)

Date of pack?


----------



## manticle (29/8/17)

Cummy said:


> Smacked at start of brew and pitched after 5 hours. Not swollen, 21l, forgot to take OG but I expect 1045. No Krausen bubbles, clean wort surface.


So if you expect 1045 roughly, has it dropped at all?


----------



## Lionman (29/8/17)

Sounds like a dodgy smacky. I'd pitch some more.

Should swell up in that amount of time if its good and at the right temp (low 20's).


----------



## Tropico (29/8/17)

Cummy said:


> Smacked at start of brew and pitched after 5 hours. Not swollen, 21l, forgot to take OG but I expect 1045. No Krausen bubbles, clean wort surface.


Buggar


----------



## Bribie G (29/8/17)

I've found that older packs can take a couple of _days_ to swell.

Even after they have swollen I never direct-pitch a smack pack, or a White Labs for that matter. I always start them separately until there's activity, then pitch.


----------



## manticle (29/8/17)

Cummy said:


> Smacked at start of brew and pitched after 5 hours. Not swollen, 21l, forgot to take OG but I expect 1045. No Krausen bubbles, clean wort surface.


Why didn't you wait?

Rule of thumb given to me - 1/2 day per month out from manufacture/packaging


----------



## Bribie G (29/8/17)

In my entire brewing career to date I've only ever had maybe 3 smackos that have swollen the same day.


----------



## manticle (29/8/17)

Irish ale can take a bit of heat. If gravity reading suggests nothing is happening, oxygenate in whatever way you can and bump the heat up to 21 or so.

If something is happening but slowly, don't oxygentate but still bump the heat up.


----------



## Cummy (29/8/17)

manticle said:


> Why didn't you wait?
> 
> Rule of thumb given to me - 1/2 day per month out from manufacture/packaging



To be honest, I've only tries liquid a few times, and I simply followed directions on the back. Let stand to 21 degrees smack and wait at least 3 hours, (not necessary to wait until swollen) and pitch into wort between 18-22. I didn't realise I needed to let it sit for days. I didn't plan on brewing and it was a spur of the moment decision. So I pulled out the yeast and equipment and off I went. Looks like I need to read up a bit more.


----------



## Stouter (29/8/17)

My last Irish Ale shmackpac took almost two days to swell after a good spankering.
And seemed slow after pitching, but took off nice and steady thru the next week, and finished at the right numbers.
Patience and understanding. Yes.


----------



## fungrel (30/8/17)

manticle said:


> Why didn't you wait?
> 
> Rule of thumb given to me - 1/2 day per month out from manufacture/packaging



Are you talking about a direct pitch into wort, or into a starter?

My assumption is that debate comes down to vitatlity vs viability when waiting for the pack to swell. The beer will be underpitched regardless of the condition of the yeast at pitching, which is another consideration.


----------



## manticle (30/8/17)

fungrel said:


> Are you talking about a direct pitch into wort, or into a starter?
> 
> My assumption is that debate comes down to vitatlity vs viability when waiting for the pack to swell. The beer will be underpitched regardless of the condition of the yeast at pitching, which is another consideration.



Just before use - whether you direct pitch or make a starter (although failure to swell would inevitably lead me to making one if I hadn't already considered it). If making starters, I still smack and wait.


----------



## Leyther (30/8/17)

I pitched some Burton few weeks ago, I did let it warm up over the day before pitching, it was about 3 days before it started doing anything (checked via refractomter) but finished fine, check the readings to confirm its not moving.


----------



## rude (30/8/17)

I buy the over 6 month old packs for half price sometimes
They usually take a week at 21 to swell shaking it as I go past
I then use a calc to make a starter sometimes 2 times step
500ml then as big as 4 litres


----------



## Tropico (30/8/17)

I have never let them really swell up after a good smacking. As soon as there is any increase in size I pitch them. The thought of opening a very swollen pack leaves me with images of the yeast spraying all over me, and the fermenter, and everything else nearby.


----------

